# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  لا حجية لصورة المحرر في الإثبات

## ناني

*إثبات ـ لا حجية لصور الأوراق العرفية ولا قيمة لها في**الإثبات إلا بقدر ما تهدي إلى الأصل فيرجع إليه إذا كان موجودا ، أما إذا كان الأصل**غير موجود فلا سبيل للإحتجاج بها إذ هي لا تحمل توقيع ممن صدرت عنه ـ إقامة الحكم**المطعون فيه قضاءه على تلك الصور رغم عدم قبولها من الطاعن ، فإنه يكون بذلك قد**أقام قضاه على مالا يصلح معه الأدلة للتعويل عليه والاقتناع به الأمر الذي يكون**شابه فساد في الاستدلال جره إلى الخطأ في تطبيق القانون ـ علة ذلك** .**
**وحيث إن ما ينعاه الطاعن على الحكم**المطعون فيه القصور في التسبيب والفساد في الإستدلال ذلك أنه تمسك أمام محكمة**الاستئناف بجحد الصورة الضوئية لعقد الإيجار ولمسودة الحكم الصادر في الدعوى 1579**لسنة 1992 مدني محكمة الإسكندرية الابتدائية القاضي برفض الطعن بالتزوير والمقدمين**من المطعون ضدهما إلا أن الحكم المطعون فيه التفت عن دفاعه وعول في قضائه عليها وهو**ما يعيبه ويستوجب نقضه** .**
**وحيث إن هذا**النعي سديد . ذلك أنه من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة من أنه لا حجية لصور الأوراق**العرفية ولا قيمة لها في الإثبات ما لم يقبلها خصم من تمسك بها صراحة أو ضمنا وأنه**لا حجية لصور الأوراق العرفية ولا قيمة لها في الإثبات إلا بقدر ما تهدي إلى الأصل**فيرجع إليه إذا كان موجودا أما إذا كان الأصل غير موجود فلا سبيل للاحتجاج بها إذ**هي لا تحمل توقيع ممن صدرت عنه ، وأن صورة المحرر الرسمي التي لم تصدر عن الموظف**المختص بإعطائها الذي يشهد توقيعه عليها بأنها مطابقة للأصل المحفوظ لديه لا يعبر**صورة رسمية وإنما مجرد صورة عرفية لا قيمة لها في الإثبات ما لم يقبلها خصم من تمسك**بها صراحة أو ضمنا ، وأن أسباب الحكم تعتبر مشوبه بالفساد في الإستدلال إذا إنطوت**على عيب يمس سلامة الاستنباط ويتحقق ذلك إذا إستندت المحكمة في اقتناعها إلى أدلة**غير صالحة من الناحية الموضوعية للإقتناع بها . لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من**الأوراق أن الطاعن قد تمسك بصحيفة إستئنافية ومذكرات دفاعه أمام المحكمة**الإستئنافية بجحده للصورة الضوئية لعقد الإيجار المؤرخ 1/1/1992 ومسودة الحكم**الصادر في الدعوى رقم 1579 لسنة 1992 مدني محكمة الإسكندرية المقدمة من المطعون**ضدهما إثباتا لدعواهما وبإنتفاء ثمة حجية للصور العرفية تصبح هذه الصور لا قيمة لها**في الإثبات ، أما وأن الحكم المطعون فيه وقد أقام قضاءه على تلك الصور رغم عدم**قبولها من الطاعن فإنه يكون بذلك أقام قضاءه على ما لا يصلح معه الأدلة للتعويل**عليه والإقتناع به الأمر الذي يكون قد شابه فساد في الإستدلال جره إلى الخطأ في**تطبيق القانون وهو ما يعيبه ويوجب نقضه بهذا السبب دون حاجة لبحث باقي أسباب الطعن**على أن يكون مع النقض الإحالة** .**
**(* *محكمة**النقض ـ الدائرة المدنية ـ الطعن رقم 9487 لسنة 65 ق ـ جلسة 15/1/2008** ) .*

----------

